# Oklahoma Joe Smoker bent charcoal grates  Too Funny



## hardrockchina (Apr 7, 2013)

I know the OK Joe is not the top of the line smoker but I thought this was too funny. After smoking yesterday I want to clean out the firebox etc. today....  Check out the grates.  I think it's time for another "Mod"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The flat grate on the left side has not been used yet.













IMG_2054.JPG



__ hardrockchina
__ Apr 7, 2013






Top grate has not been used yet.













IMG_2056.JPG



__ hardrockchina
__ Apr 7, 2013


----------



## sacedbysapp (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like mine


----------



## hardrockchina (Apr 7, 2013)

I plan to make a charcoal box in a few weeks.


----------



## buttburner (Apr 8, 2013)

I have only used the grate that goes in the firebox.

I put a charcoal basket in mine on top of that grate. I am sure that helps a lot

The grate bows a tiny bit but nothing like that

every time I use it I just flip the grate the other way around.

I also put 1/4 plate in the bottom of the firebox to try and save the bottom of the box from burning out in the long run

I clean out the firebox after every burn


----------



## seenred (Apr 8, 2013)

They sure don't make 'em like they used to!!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 8, 2013)

If they would have aligned the grates 90 deg to what they did, there would have been plenty of support from the many rods instead of just 2.... 

amazing the stuff you can find to mod and make improvements....    

Dave


----------



## buttburner (Apr 8, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> If they would have aligned the grates 90 deg to what they did, there would have been plenty of support from the many rods instead of just 2....
> 
> amazing the stuff you can find to mod and make improvements....
> 
> Dave


actually the grate is supposed to go the other way

I put it in like that since its a little wider than longer, it sits the gate up higher in the firebox which helps with airflow

But its supposed to be turned 90 degrees to sit in the firebox


----------



## hardrockchina (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll try that.  I still plan to make a charcoal box and try the minion (sp?) method.   I was adding coals it seemed like every few hours when I smoked the butt over the weekend. 14 hour cook time.


----------



## redwood carlos (Apr 9, 2013)

Rotate them so you have more rods to support the heat and fuel.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 9, 2013)

I flip em over every time to even them out!


----------

